# Mvp



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

So, Bissell is holding an MVP contest (Most Valuable Pet) and has some really wonderful prizes. The grand prize is $10k donated to the pet charity of your choice! 

You can enter a new pic each week and I'm going to enter for each of my pets and if we win the grand prize the donation will go to the rescues they were adopted from. Tiffa was not adopted from a rescue so hers will go to my next favorite pet charity.

Mo - SPCA-LA
Achilles - Rosebud Society
Tanis - Aussie Rescue SoCal
Tiffa - Actors and Others for Animals (They help low-income owners with vet bills)

I'm starting off with my guy Mo who has become Tiffa's favorite wrestling mate. Please vote! You can vote once a day, every day for the next week!

Thank you!

http://bissell.promo.eprize.com/mvpcontest/gallery?id=84252


----------

